# Symptoms 5 dpo... Am I wacko?? Update: 10dpo BFP on FRER



## MrsK

It's only been 5 dpo, but I could swear I'm feeling pregnant. Sore :holly:, aching back, twinges in lower abdominal area, nausea, headaches and "pressure"-like feeling on my head/ears. 
When I do a self-exam on the bbs, it feels like the glands inside are just different and more pronounced, but evenly so on both sides. Is that even possible??

I feel like I'm probably losing it and imagining things. I know it's way early. Almost 6 dpo, I guess, since it's just about midnight here, but still abnormally soon for symptoms, right?

It's driving me crazy, this tww! Can't sleep cos I keep thinking about it, so I figured a vent on here might help me calm down and think rationally. Ha. 

I think I'll give in and poas in the morning. A :bfn: is better than wondering.


----------



## arpeters

If you are going crazy, then I am right there with you. I thought I had symptoms at 4dpo. Headache, cramps, soar boobs. lol. Now I have many more and I am hoping, but I know better than to get my hopes up. Good luck to you!


----------



## MrsK

:bfn: this morning, which I expected at only 6dpo.. but in its weird, inexplicable way, poas makes the wait easier. 

BBT jumped from 97.53 to 97.97 this morning.. and now I'm just hoping it doesn't go back down slowly, the way it always does before AF.

My BFF just found out her baby's gender... makes me all the more hopeful that I might have a little bean inside too!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck hun... Sending you tons of baby dust your way :dust: :dust: :dust:

Don't freak, its too early to test... Your on your way to a :bfp: I just know it ;)

I'm 5 dpo today... Hoping implantation spotting soon, its weird cuz I've had alot of creamy white CM, more than usual and earlier today I wiped and it was clear snot like and slippery and its not ovulation... "scratching head" is that a sign?? I've had headaches, backaches and a soar right nip... lol

MsK you defiantely have some really good signs of early pregnancy... FX'd you get your :bfp: soon... I have a while before I can test... Keep us posted.. :)


----------



## MrsK

I didn't have any spotting, but IF I'm pg, then I'm pretty sure implantation must have been yesterday sometime. Would be early, but they do say 5-12 days, right? And I have a fairly short cycle at 26 days. 

I think the CM is supposed to be a sign! I haven't had anything unusual in that department... Fx for you!

Same here with the backaches and soreness. I just told DH that if I'm not pregnant, I must be getting down with the flu. Headaches all day today, stabbing pain and twinges in my bbs and abdomen, and a very sore back. Still trying to avoid getting my hopes up too high, however, so I don't get too disappointed!

:dust: your way too!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Mrs K I'm tellin ya you deffo have some very good early pregnancy signs... I really hope this is it for you :) Some women don't experience implantation spotting, it occurs from 6 to 12 days dpo... Good Luck hun... I'll be waiting to hear the good news ;)


----------



## MrsK

Well 8dpo now, and two more BFNs to show for it! I FEEL pregnant, but I'm so afraid of getting my hopes up, because I know I'll be devastated if AF shows. 

Have had light cramps in my abdominal area every day, BBs getting more and more sore.. and when I do a self-exam, I can definitely tell that they've changed a lot. All those glands and lobules inside seem to have gotten a lot bigger and it seems like there are more of them!

Have had severe headaches from dawn to dusk for the last 3 days, which have totally worn me out. I can't sleep at night because my head, back and bbs are killing me. 

This BETTER mean something.. I want to know that I'm suffering for a really exciting reason, instead of coming down with a strange version of the flu!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your testing too early hun, some of the ladies test at 10 dpo to 12 dpo, Your NOTout until you know who shows... Which in your case I really think shes not.. You have ALOT of early pregnancy signs... Especially with the BB's... the first sign I got when I was pregnant... Wishing you loads and loads of babydust and sticky beans too ;)

I'm at 7 dpo and more of that lovely CM accompanied by mild cramps and twinges, sharp pains shooting in my nips OWW... Looks like its going to be another pantie liner day... lol

Good Luck hun... :hugs:


----------



## louise2710

I feel exactly the same, not sure if im just imagining things now because it seems like theres loads going on that fits with being pregnant. Im only 5dpo though so FAAAR to early and i think i'm going a little bid mad. lol. Going to wait til sun to test (9dpo) even though that will prob be too early, any later than that seems too far away.


----------



## Sarah10

Its not over till the witch gets you hun, i got my BFP with Jayden around 11dpo, tested at 9dpo and BFN, you have some good signs though! xx

I know how you feel though the 2ww is torture! (and i'm here again) ooops!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I might be panicking but while I was at work when I went to the bathroom and wiped it was a spat of light brownish guck, only 1 time. have been having dull cramps on and off all day, now its stopped... I'm gonna lose my mind IF I am finally pregnant.. My OH is going to have a stroke... :lol:


----------



## MrsK

I really hope you are! The wait is excruciating, isn't it?!

I know i'm testing too early, but I just can't keep myself from testing! Although this morning I was actually afraid to. My body is telling me that I'm pregnant, and I'm having symptoms which I never in my life had before... but I'm so afraid that somehow, some way, I'm just making it all up and I'll never get a positive hpt!

My headaches continue, my bbs are more sore and sensitive than ever, my back is aching, my throat was sore all day yesterday, I was so, so, so hungry, eating probably 6 meals.. I keep getting twinges and light cramps in the abdominal area... I definitely had gas yesterday, bad!... my temperature is staying right around 97.5, which is unusual for me as my temps usually go up and down all over the place.... 

Anyway, so this morning, I think I MIGHT have gotten a very, very faint positive. I also posted this in the pregnancy test area, so hopefully somebody will tell me if I've totally lost it and there is absolutely nothing to be seen! ha! 

It's a little darker in person, because I only have my crappy phone camera to take a picture with at the moment... and I'm sure I see it! Let me know if you agree/disagree :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02935.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 685









DSC02939.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 857


----------



## hay246

i dont see anything sorry, but i hope its too early and that u get ur :bfp:


----------



## Alolas11

I can see something very faint on your second pic! I hope it's your bfp!


----------



## Equal

I can see something on the second pic as well!! good luck!!!


----------



## MrsK

thanks guys.. I'm not holding my breath on this one, was just excited to be seeing something at all :) I'll retest in the morning.. and hopefully by then there will be something I can see without squinting so I can take a FRER!


----------



## Anne24

I do see something in the second test. I hope its the start of your BFP. Good luck and do update us.


----------



## Sarah10

I see a line!!


----------



## Petzy

I see a line on 2nd pic :)


----------



## Katie & Bump

I think I see something on your second pic, but im rubbish with seeing lines on the comp....
Really hope all your suffering is for an amazing cause! You do have so great syptoms! fx'd and loads of Baby :dust: and sticky bean luck coming right at you xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think I see something on the second one :dance:

Fingers crossed this is it for you chickadee :hugs:

Hopinandprayin it sounds like possible implantation bleed :dance:

Sticky :dust: to all you lovelies xxx


----------



## xarlenex

I see lines on both. Hope this is it for you!


----------



## MrsK

Just took an Equate brand test, and I'm stunned! Faint line came up in less than a minute.. I don't have to squint to see it, it's plain as day! Since i used afternoon urine, I'm guessing tomorrow morning's FRER will be even more clear. 

I know blue dye tests are not liked much on this board, but my friend recommended it, and since it came up in less than a minute and is as thick as the control line, I think I'll believe it. :)

Still can't wrap my head around it, though! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02950.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 811


----------



## Sarah10

Brilliant! congrats hun!!! xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MrsK said:


> Just took an Equate brand test, and I'm stunned! Faint line came up in less than a minute.. I don't have to squint to see it, it's plain as day! Since i used afternoon urine, I'm guessing tomorrow morning's FRER will be even more clear.
> 
> I know blue dye tests are not liked much on this board, but my friend recommended it, and since it came up in less than a minute and is as thick as the control line, I think I'll believe it. :)
> 
> Still can't wrap my head around it, though! :happydance:

OMG :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations sweetie... I knew you were pregnant you have all the signs... I'm so happy for you :)
I bet tomorrow morning is going to be HUGE double lines... :happydance:

I'm too chicken to test but let me tell you, I was burning up at work, not normal and I have a soar throat and stuffy nose GRRRR... Dull cramping here and there, Bloated as all get out too, farting OMG its too funny, burping, heartburn... THIS MAY BE IT... Now I just need to test soon... I hope this one is a sticky one "crossing fingers"... I'll test on the 2nd... I know it was implantation spotting oh and my back has been killing me :(

Come on ladies lets get those :bfp: This is a lucky post!!!

FX'd we get our :bfp: and loads of baby dust and extra sticky beans...


----------



## 1st time

MrsK said:


> Just took an Equate brand test, and I'm stunned! Faint line came up in less than a minute.. I don't have to squint to see it, it's plain as day! Since i used afternoon urine, I'm guessing tomorrow morning's FRER will be even more clear.
> 
> I know blue dye tests are not liked much on this board, but my friend recommended it, and since it came up in less than a minute and is as thick as the control line, I think I'll believe it. :)
> 
> Still can't wrap my head around it, though! :happydance:

Wow, Congrats!!! Thats a definate :bfp:

:dust: and extremely sticky bean dust to you. Fingers crossed for Hopin&prayin, sounds like you may be in the same boat...lets hope we all are 
:dust::dust: to all


----------



## 1st time

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm too chicken to test but let me tell you, I was burning up at work, not normal and I have a soar throat and stuffy nose GRRRR... Dull cramping here and there, Bloated as all get out too, farting OMG its too funny, burping, heartburn... THIS MAY BE IT... Now I just need to test soon... I hope this one is a sticky one "crossing fingers"... I'll test on the 2nd... I know it was implantation spotting oh and my back has been killing me :(
> 
> Come on ladies lets get those :bfp: This is a lucky post!!!
> 
> FX'd we get our :bfp: and loads of baby dust and extra sticky beans...

I have the same symptoms and i'm also scared to test incase it crushes my hopes... i'm going to try and wait to the 1st till i test...if i have enough will power :)

:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats hun, happy and healthy 9 months to you sticky :dust:


----------



## MrsK

:test: Hopin&Prayin! :thumbup:

ok, so to update this-- I took a FRER with FMU just now, and it's positive! A bit more faint than the control line, but pretty solid. My crappy camera couldn't catch it as well, unfortunately-- but you get the idea! Oh, and the lines came up in about a minute.. and at 2 minutes they looked like this.

I'm soooo excited... just praying that it sticks now!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02958.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 816


----------



## mrsine

Contests mrsk!:hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

this goes to show - trust your body!! Congrats


----------



## Beximus

Congrats on your BFP MrsK!!! :happydance:
May your nine month wait be happy and healthy xxx Bex


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

1st time said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I'm too chicken to test but let me tell you, I was burning up at work, not normal and I have a soar throat and stuffy nose GRRRR... Dull cramping here and there, Bloated as all get out too, farting OMG its too funny, burping, heartburn... THIS MAY BE IT... Now I just need to test soon... I hope this one is a sticky one "crossing fingers"... I'll test on the 2nd... I know it was implantation spotting oh and my back has been killing me :(
> 
> Come on ladies lets get those :bfp: This is a lucky post!!!
> 
> FX'd we get our :bfp: and loads of baby dust and extra sticky beans...
> 
> I have the same symptoms and i'm also scared to test incase it crushes my hopes... i'm going to try and wait to the 1st till i test...if i have enough will power :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Good Luck hun... Keep me posted


----------



## 1st time

:happydance::happydance:OMG:happydance::happydance:

I got the :bfp: yesterday!!! :happydance:Very excited and nervous - not sure what to do now :shrug: lol

Hopin&Prayin - i actually did a test four days before AF was due and i got a BFN, so that really made me really think it wasn't happening and really depressed me. My sister in law made me test yesterday as AF was due, and what do you know :bfp:. So if i were you i would try and wait till AF is due, otherwise you may get depressed over nothing... my fingers are crossed for you :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

Keep me posted GL


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww thank you so much, yeah I'm doing well, not wanted to test cuz of all the symptoms I'm having, I'm pretty sure this is it... If by some strange chance I'm not I'm planning on some Valentines Day lovin as much as we can... I'm fertile from the 13th to the 18th and I'm going to :sex::sex: :sex: :lol: I'll be fine either way... OH will be over joyed with :sex: :sex: :sex: :haha:

I'm focusing on 2 extra sticky beans that stay sticking this time.. I'm so ready...

I'm over the moon happy for you... I totally feel that as well, being excited and both nervous at the same time.. :lol 

Hope its this round and we can be bump buddies.. that would be awesome... I'll let you know as soon as I find out... woohooo mega stoked... :lol:


----------



## Katie & Bump

OMG i stay away for 5 days and come back to 2 :bfp: 's and a possible other in the pipeline!! Congrats ladies H &H 9 months!

I've not been so lucky tho....af got me 3 days ago :( so fx'd for this cycle...pleaseee be my turn soon :D xxxx

:dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

BOOO That damn :witch: has gotten alot of ladies this round GRRR.. I may be joining you as well... :hugs: I started cramping GRRR no show of AF yet though, I usually spot the day before... Well there is Valentines Day and I'm gonna be fertile mertle woohooo... Heres to Round 2 Ding Ding... :haha:

Chin up ladies... Its gonna happen soon... More flashing :bfp: to come ;)


----------



## Katie & Bump

Hopin&praying...hopefully no spotting so far is a good sign for you!! Don't count yourself out just yet ;)

I normally spot on and off for 2 days b4 af...but this month i got no spotting and an abonormal cycle of 30 days compared to 2 previous months of 35 days :shrug:

This ttc lark is much harder than they make during sex ed at school...im sure they said don't have sex otherwise YOU WILL get preggo.....duh wheres my my bump and babies??

xx :dust: xx


----------



## Dodgegal

I've been watching this thread. AF is due on Wednesday. My BB's are sore, large and veiny on the bottom but I am not holding out hope. Can't, LOL. Congrates too all you that got BFP!!.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Katie & Bump said:


> Hopin&praying...hopefully no spotting so far is a good sign for you!! Don't count yourself out just yet ;)
> 
> I normally spot on and off for 2 days b4 af...but this month i got no spotting and an abonormal cycle of 30 days compared to 2 previous months of 35 days :shrug:
> 
> This ttc lark is much harder than they make during sex ed at school...im sure they said don't have sex otherwise YOU WILL get preggo.....duh wheres my my bump and babies??
> 
> xx :dust: xx

Thank you, I'm crossing everything she does'nt show, I got the heads up my friend that is psychic told me don't be surprised if AF does'nt show.... Wow.. I'm speechless... I really hope she's right... I'm getting with my OH tonight to get a fresh batch of swimmers... :lol: I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow :af: :af: :af: NO AF!! Maybe it was a late implantation?? So technically it would'nt show on a pregnancy test for atleast a few more days to a week? thats what I keep hearing... No more cramps and No more spotting Yay... :happydance: This might be it!!

TTC is harder when your older like me... only thing is your more prone to have multiples... TWINS is good, trips holy catfish... I remember health ed... they scared us shitless about Sex... well at 43 years old I said wthell I'm gonna go for it... :haha:

Wishing you the best, sending you tons of babydust too ;) Keep me posted


----------



## Ava123

This is such a good thread!!

I am 6dpo today and started to have slight cramps and sore bbs. I thought I was going mad,but this has made me feel so hopeful 

Congrats on ur BFPs ladies xxx


----------



## babyboo1258

congrats on all the BFP, so pleased for everyone. im 5DPO trying so hard notto symptom spot thi stime, tol dthe other half id cool it down a bit. the cramps have started last night. could this really be AF making her way. im not due for another 10 days????????, slight pulling in my lower tummy this morning, & slight nausea. none of my symptoms are the same as my MC a couple of years ago, dont even think i noticed anything apart from sore feet, which was odd, however we wernt trying so maybe thats why. is 10days to early to be feeling AF cramps???


----------



## Beximus

Congrats 1sttime!!! :happydance:
and Hoping&Praying- hope :witch: has stayed away today?

I'm swinging wildly between feeling definitely pregnant and feeling nothing at all. Had mad nausea yesterday evening and again late at night from nowhere and a lot of belching, but apart from waking up with another splitting headache this morning, nothing today so far. Somewhere on one of these threads someone described the ttc journey and esp the tww as a rollercoaster and I can relate to that!

How's everyone else doing today? All you other ladies with promising symptoms keep us posted...

Bex x :hugs:


----------



## Katie & Bump

Hey bex...i'm good today feeling positive for this cycle!! Really hoping for my BFP very soon...
I foolishly told a couple of my friends that OH and I are ttc and they were to say the least not at all supportive...They just think i guess that everyone is like them and is far to selfish to have children and share their man (they were their words)
Yes i'm young...i've just turned 20 but i know im my heart i'm ready and this is what i want...what i've always wanted for as long as I can remember. So that got me down a little but hey...Its about what I want not them so i'll stop rambling now!

Hows everyone else today??
(im not even in the tww anymore but I love this thread!) xx
Bless my OH I like to keep my bnb private my thoughts about everything...of course i speak to him but somethings well it's girl stuff, but he keeps asking what im writing/talking about can he look ect ect guess he's trying to be involved xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Beximus said:


> Congrats 1sttime!!! :happydance:
> and Hoping&Praying- hope :witch: has stayed away today?
> 
> I'm swinging wildly between feeling definitely pregnant and feeling nothing at all. Had mad nausea yesterday evening and again late at night from nowhere and a lot of belching, but apart from waking up with another splitting headache this morning, nothing today so far. Somewhere on one of these threads someone described the ttc journey and esp the tww as a rollercoaster and I can relate to that!
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? All you other ladies with promising symptoms keep us posted...
> 
> Bex x :hugs:

Thank you.. I'm trying to figure out what is going on, had a tad of light brown when I wiped this am, now nothing... this is making me crazy... Usually when I start AF its full blown flow :dohh: I have no clue what is going on.. I checked my CP and its way up there, is'nt your cervix supposed to be low during AF??? Guess I'm gonna have to see what today and tomorrow brings... I'd like to write it off as AF so I can get prepared for the Valentines Day Romp session I have planned... :lol: 

You have great signs, its all the lovely hormones we get to suffer with all the not so nicities of becoming pregnant, I had one of those killer headaches too, you deffo have some great signs of early pregnancy, what is your dpo and when is AF due?


----------



## Beximus

Ah Hopin&Prayin- I hope hope hope that bit of brown is IB spotting and not AF playing hide and seek-a mean :witch:
Yeah- I've heard/read that just before AF both your temp and CP drop- let's hope it's a good sign!!! Fx'd and :dust::dust::dust:!!!

I'm 7/8dpo today due on the 7th or thereabouts, so can test from the 5th according to my iphone app and tickers...but I'm really hoping I can hold out til/if she's late...we'll see!
When are you testing again?

Ha ha- I love your romantic valentine's plans :winkwink:- I think I'll get something sorted for then too as it's also my birthday that week and if no BFP this time then I'll be 'in the zone' then too and let the BD-ing commence- we could have a thread on valentine's BD-ing!

Ugh-Just having another wave of nausea , right now- but I have also read that it can be due to the normal progesterone peaks that occur in the menstrual cycle - just funny how I never noticed before...

I never ever thought I'd be glad my cycle was short, a period every three weeks-ish was never something I was pleased about, I also never thought I'm be looking at/ prodding my boobs to see if they've changed and analysing every little thing!!!

I'm holding out for that BFP for you-
Hugs,
Bex x


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
I am 2dpo at the moment and am trying to not be obsessive, all of this month i have felt like it won't happen this month and haven't had my hopes up at all. But then when i reached the two week wait i have been thinking that maybe it is our month and we'll get a BFP. 
Congratulations on all your BFP's, am so excited for all of you. 
x


----------



## Beximus

I'm sorry ladies, but I'm having a new type of moment of panic (as oppose to the usual ones where I do something stupid and think' why do I deserve to be a Mummy, how can I be responsible for a LO?!)...please bear with me!:shock:

I wish I could take my mind off all of this?! This panic is about whether I'm going to be in this state constantly till I conceive and even if it only takes the 'minimum average' (inverted commas as I know it can take ALOT longer than this and a lot of help and intervention) of six months? Blimey- I'll go mad!:wacko: 
I really don't know how some of you really LLTC ladies cope- I think you're incredible!!! 

Does anyone else feel like this every 2WW?

Oh goodness, I feel like AF is on her way- Those horrid dull aches in my uterus, small twinges and slight nausea, plus my back aches the way it does a couple of days before she arrives. BUT- it's a week early 

She was four days late last cycle and now, a week early?! No surely...?! :shrug:

How stupid am I going to feel when she comes on time anyway and this has all been in my head?!

:hugs:

Bex x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Beximus said:


> Ah Hopin&Prayin- I hope hope hope that bit of brown is IB spotting and not AF playing hide and seek-a mean :witch:
> Yeah- I've heard/read that just before AF both your temp and CP drop- let's hope it's a good sign!!! Fx'd and :dust::dust::dust:!!!
> 
> I'm 7/8dpo today due on the 7th or thereabouts, so can test from the 5th according to my iphone app and tickers...but I'm really hoping I can hold out til/if she's late...we'll see!
> When are you testing again?
> 
> Ha ha- I love your romantic valentine's plans :winkwink:- I think I'll get something sorted for then too as it's also my birthday that week and if no BFP this time then I'll be 'in the zone' then too and let the BD-ing commence- we could have a thread on valentine's BD-ing!
> 
> Ugh-Just having another wave of nausea , right now- but I have also read that it can be due to the normal progesterone peaks that occur in the menstrual cycle - just funny how I never noticed before...
> 
> I never ever thought I'd be glad my cycle was short, a period every three weeks-ish was never something I was pleased about, I also never thought I'm be looking at/ prodding my boobs to see if they've changed and analysing every little thing!!!
> 
> I'm holding out for that BFP for you-
> Hugs,
> Bex x

:hugs: thank you... Yeah I'm right there with ya, except this time no poking and prodding my cervix.. :lol: I was a day off, tomorrow is my offical AF day by ovulation predictor, I'm tired as all get out and bloated.. Guess I'm gonna have to wait and see what tomorrow morning brings. :af: :af: It seems I have a period every 3 weeks too... IF I'm not pg this time I'll be fine... Valentines Day is looking reallll good.. ;) Oh and no more stressing and obsessing over every sign.... :haha:

IF I test it will be another few days thats for sure, I dont' want to see a :bfn: 

ooohhh don't test till atleast 10 dpo at the most... I tried to hold out till AF showed and I ended up testing on 11 dpo and got a BIG FAT NOT PREGNANT on my digi... and don't use Clearblue...they SUCK... :haha: I've heard nothing but horror stories about them... Good Luck and definately keep me posted... FX'd you get your :bfp: hun... :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Beximus said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but I'm having a new type of moment of panic (as oppose to the usual ones where I do something stupid and think' why do I deserve to be a Mummy, how can I be responsible for a LO?!)...please bear with me!:shock:
> 
> I wish I could take my mind off all of this?! This panic is about whether I'm going to be in this state constantly till I conceive and even if it only takes the 'minimum average' (inverted commas as I know it can take ALOT longer than this and a lot of help and intervention) of six months? Blimey- I'll go mad!:wacko:
> I really don't know how some of you really LLTC ladies cope- I think you're incredible!!!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this every 2WW?
> 
> Oh goodness, I feel like AF is on her way- Those horrid dull aches in my uterus, small twinges and slight nausea, plus my back aches the way it does a couple of days before she arrives. BUT- it's a week early
> 
> She was four days late last cycle and now, a week early?! No surely...?! :shrug:
> 
> How stupid am I going to feel when she comes on time anyway and this has all been in my head?!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Bex x

Its going to be alright hun, don't panic... blame it on the hormones... The 2ww is crazy, it seems that time just stops.. Just try to keep yourself busy, I have cleaned everything I can in the house, washed laundry, cleaned the car, stayed on the computer and bugged the hell out of my friends with questions... Oh not to mention googling my brains out.. :haha: I was thinking to myself I'll panic when I find out too, its normal trust me.. My Mom was like you can't handle a puppy how can you handle a baby... But she knows I'll be great!! I think its a scare tectic... which I don't think worked... 
And I always hear I'm not ready financially... No one is ever ready financially unless they won the lottery... Everything will work out... My Mom raised 4 kids all by herself you can do it too :hugs:

Your going to be just fine. Were all here for you... Hang in there girlie :)


----------



## MSJAXBABY

This thread is awesome! So happy you ladies both got your bfp! Good luck to all the other women ttc! :dust: to all of you! and more :dust:! and hey a little more :dust::happydance:


----------



## MSJAXBABY

Good luck @Hopin&Prayin! Hope AF NEVER shows for ya!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You and Me both :haha: Thank you... I'm feeling more positive now that the cramps stopped... Yay... I'm super happy... and tired at the same time... :lol:

Night lovelys, I'll say a prayer for us all :hugs:


----------



## HockeyMom

it has been so much fun reading what each of you are going through. Please not in a bad way...but it makes me feel like I am sooo not alone! I truly wish each of you your :bfp: and that we all find ways to pass the time. I am with ya hope...totally cleaned the whole basement on sunday. LOL I tested today and probably shouldn't have. But again this is rolling on the only hope that what I had Sunday and Monday was IB. So who knows.

I wish each of you the best of luck!! oxoxoxxo :dust:


----------



## berniegroves

I hope you get you BFP Hopin&Prayin

x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you, but unfortunately the :witch: hit me like a bus... Man is this one rough.. Grrrr

Heres looking forward to Valentines Day... Let the:sex: begin... :haha:

Good Luck everyone... Keep me posted.. FX'd everyone gets their :bfp: soon


----------



## HockeyMom

Hope&prayin: stay positive I am sure that it will come for you.

I am still hanging in limbo as to if I am or not. The tests i did take were too early 6-8DPO, so I promised myself no more until next week at the earliest. :haha:

My situation is a lil unique...but I think that I o'd around D16 or 17. CD23,24 saw the brown discharge, which as since then turned creamy snotty. I no sore BB's which makes me wonder...I usually get them w/ AF too so really confused. They seem a lil fuller but eh. :shrug: I have been a tad constipated, moody, and stuffy. I am hoping of course for my :bfp: but if it isn't...this is some weird stuff going on!:wacko:

How is everyone else progressing? Anyone heard of the creamy discharge--not ewcm. I Know TOTALLY TMI--but no itching, smells or redness--so really sure no infection.

:HUGS:


----------



## thamaraisk

Congrats to the two BFPs!!

I am waiting to test..gets taunted by the test kit. But holding on to doing it by the day my AF is scheduled to show up!! I really really wish she doesnt show up this month and for another 10 months!!

Stay away from me,AF!!

Loads of :dust: to all!!


----------



## Katie & Bump

I think MrsK needs to change the name of this thread and then us ladies can make a little group and stick together! Gutted for you Hoping...really thought you was going to get your BPP but hey like yo said bring on the valentines babydancing and all :D 

Completely get what you mean about not nmoticing anything before you started ttc! Its a pain in the butt! Think you are just more aware and actaully wanting to spot something...i guess all that hoping and wish can trick you sometimes, i mean if you think about having a headahe for long enough sure enough your going to get one!!! Just wish it was so easy with a little bubs, im sure we all think about that plenty :D

Goodluck to you other ladies that are currently in the tww my cycles are pretty long so ill probs be in the next one with you all :D xxxx :dust: xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you, Man this AF is a wild one, loads of blood and achey which I never normally have, but I has a period so I'm deffo out... Heres to Valentines Day Woohoo

Good Luck hun... Hope to hear some good news soon :)


----------



## Beximus

I'm losing track of who I post to and where so Hopin&Prayin I'll say in case I haven't already- I'm so sorry the :witch: got you- I was so convinced you'd get your BFP. Grr AF!!!
Next time must be your turn what with that valentine's plan :winkwink:
Big hugs,
Bex x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep it was me... I'm having a very odd AF, and Yes I deffo have Valentines Day :sex: planned a few times.. I went out an bought a sexy hot pink with black fishnet bra and panties set, has rhinestones on it and all... Its smokin hottt... put a pair of black fishnet stockings and bamb BABY TWINS on the way... :haha:

I just got a conception reading from Psychic Star, she changed her name to destinyleaf I'll get my prediction in the morning and she asked me if I had any other questions... Shes amazing... I'll post when I find out in the morning ;)

Good Luck on testing soon Beximus... I'm crossing everything you get your :bfp: 

Wishing the best to you all trying and sorry to those who the :witch: got them, she did me.. :( Heres to Valentines Day Woot Woot... :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HockeyMom said:


> Hope&prayin: stay positive I am sure that it will come for you.
> 
> I am still hanging in limbo as to if I am or not. The tests i did take were too early 6-8DPO, so I promised myself no more until next week at the earliest. :haha:
> 
> My situation is a lil unique...but I think that I o'd around D16 or 17. CD23,24 saw the brown discharge, which as since then turned creamy snotty. I no sore BB's which makes me wonder...I usually get them w/ AF too so really confused. They seem a lil fuller but eh. :shrug: I have been a tad constipated, moody, and stuffy. I am hoping of course for my :bfp: but if it isn't...this is some weird stuff going on!:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else progressing? Anyone heard of the creamy discharge--not ewcm. I Know TOTALLY TMI--but no itching, smells or redness--so really sure no infection.
> 
> :HUGS:

Thank you... I'm fine... I have Valentines Day all planned ... :lol:

ohhh you have some amazing signs.. I see another :bfp: coming... in early pregnancy you do get the lotioney wet like white cm deffo awesome sign...
Sounds like the brown discharge is implantation spotting, Wow Good Luck... I can't wait to hear the good news. FABULOUS... Keep me posted :)


----------



## HockeyMom

Thanks so much Hope! I am so doubtful it isn't even funny. I know we all know the deal...trying for so long and no luck. Then everyone around you seems to be PG...all at the drop of a dime...EVEN THOSE "not trying." Just gets discouraging. I am really trying not to get my hopes up. Sad I know. But just don't want the HUGE LET DOWN :nope:

Yesterday no CM...hoping the lil :witch: doesn't get me. I am trying my hardest not to test until Monday. I think it is weird how my bb's aren't sore--even w/ AF they are...I was telling DH that it is weird how the last week or so I have actually felt "normal" like myself. {I battle my hormones big time--had months where I was huge & bb's were too and hurt like heck and wasn't PG:cry:}. 

Symptoms, eh a lil tired here and there. Tad constipated, moody, had some twinges, lil crampy on and off, same w/ being bloated. Just want to know!

Sorry for my vent just kinda blah. :sad1:

I agree Katie&Bump! Let's Stick Together & maybe we'll get a Sticky! LOL!


----------



## MrsK

Katie & Bump said:


> I think MrsK needs to change the name of this thread and then us ladies can make a little group and stick together!

No problem at all.. but I can't think of what to change the thread to! Let me know of any suggestions :)

Fingers crossed for all of you ladies, really hoping you get your BFP soon! Mine has thankfully been sticking so far-- just a few more days until 5 weeks! :)


----------



## HockeyMom

Hopin sounds like you have a fun night planned!!! I hope it does the trick!:happydance:

Same old here...no AF...gave in and tested today...:bfn: (w/cb dig) thinking that this isn't the month. Was nausious a tad the last couple days, can't sleep for jack! That has been more irritating than anything...I am usually the girl that falls asleep early now the last 3 nights been up past 2am...waking up early too. Not like I am sleeping in (not that I have that luxury-haha). No other signs of the witch--Odd! Still Very gassy, tad constipated...who knows.

I think I am racking this up to another odd cycle? We'll see...if the :witch: shows her face.

Hugs girls!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm crossing my fingers for ya hun, Your NOT out till the :witch: shows... You deffo have some great signs, don't lose hope... Its just around the corner ;)


----------



## Katie & Bump

Fx'd for you HockeyMom :) loads of baby :dust: been blown your way x

Feels strange referring to everyone by there username? What are your names?? 

Not sure on a name for the thread but i will have a think ;) 

MrsK are you going to have an early scan or just wait for your 12 weeks??
5 weeks almost already thats gone pretty fast....won't be long before you see your little beany! Are you going to find out what you are having when the time comes or waiting for a surprise?? xxx


----------



## HockeyMom

You girls Rock!!! Love love love the support! I am thinking of each of you when I say my prayers (to get your :bfp: or for a healthy :baby:)

Nothing different today, lots of cm again, felt a lil nauseous the last couple days. Only here and there. Back pain, cramping & a twinge on rt side now. BB's a bit fuller, dizzy and bloated! All sorts of fun! I am expecting AF now that I am crampy (but they too come and go). Tired today. I guess my week/end of not being able to settle down and sleep at night has caught up with me. I was up MEGA late all weekend (2,3,4am)--it was ridiculous! It wasn't like I slept in either. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I got my reading today from Brooke 777 She said March/April conceive and I will have a GIRL!!! Woohooo... Come on Valentines Day baby... err if not sooner :haha:


----------



## MrsK

Katie & Bump said:


> Fx'd for you HockeyMom :) loads of baby :dust: been blown your way x
> 
> Feels strange referring to everyone by there username? What are your names??
> 
> Not sure on a name for the thread but i will have a think ;)
> 
> MrsK are you going to have an early scan or just wait for your 12 weeks??
> 5 weeks almost already thats gone pretty fast....won't be long before you see your little beany! Are you going to find out what you are having when the time comes or waiting for a surprise?? xxx

My name is Rebecca :) I'm actually going with a midwife who is a close friend.. and hopefully a natural home water birth... She offered to see me earlier, but we agreed to just make the appointment at 8 weeks. My husband is afraid that ultrasounds could harm the baby, so we're only getting one at 18-20 weeks to find out the gender :)


----------



## HockeyMom

Sounds like things are really coming together for you Mrs. K! How exciting!! You will have to keep us all posted. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow Ms.K a home birth, thats amazing I would love to do that myself but being my 1st whenever it happens I think I'll stick to hospital route even though my Mom is a nurse :lol: knowing my luck the baby would come out butt first... :haha:

Sooo good to hear things are going well for you hun... Heres to a extra sticky bean and a happy & healthy pregnancy :flower:

HockeyMom whats the latest??


----------



## MrsK

Thanks girls! 
Call me weird, but somehow the idea of a home birth never really scared me much. Maybe because my mom had 3 of us in Germany, where midwives are standard procedure (although she did give birth to us in a hospital). 

We're also wacko health nuts, as you might have guessed... I'm just not a big fan of drugs. But watch me scream for an epidural in the middle of labor! haha! ;-)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Just hope it won't be too late to get one... then your... screwed per say :lol: I'm sure everything will be just fine. Huge thumbs up your braver than me thats for sure.. :)


----------



## HockeyMom

HI sweets....How was everyones weekend? I hope everyone had fun!

Today marks my 6 mo anniversary w/DH...fitting for Vday huh? We had a nice lil overnight getaway which was much MUCH needed!

Well, I feel so fat it isn't funny...but again I've felt this way before so totally thinking it is hormones. Still no AF haven't tested again since last week. Just needed to walk away from it. I'll prob test again in the am just to be safe...and call the Dr. BB's are bigger and very sensitive, constipated (TMI), belly just full & bloated, emotional, crampy here and there, not much CM at all so that is why i thought for sure last week AF would show her ugly face. I honestly never ever knew this would be so hard. 

DH has to do his #2 SA on Tue so I'm gonna call the dr to get in and get some answers. Hopefully we can put the big picture together. I have to have more dental work done 2maro from a bad botch job almost 2 weeks ago. UGH I'm not looking forward to it. So I have to try to watch the meds just encase. UGH.

Okkkk off to bed. :hug:


----------



## wallflower87

I know the feeling im 5dpo today have exactly same symptoms, anyone have an acidy stomach? i have acid bad, im not sure if this a good sign or not?
I feel pregnant but i can't be sure, i hate the waiting game :growlmad:
I test in 5 more days :happydance: excited but trying not get to ahead of myself.
I feel mad thinking i have symptoms at this stage to so your not alone =]
I wish you all luck! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HockeyMom said:


> HI sweets....How was everyones weekend? I hope everyone had fun!
> 
> Today marks my 6 mo anniversary w/DH...fitting for Vday huh? We had a nice lil overnight getaway which was much MUCH needed!
> 
> Well, I feel so fat it isn't funny...but again I've felt this way before so totally thinking it is hormones. Still no AF haven't tested again since last week. Just needed to walk away from it. I'll prob test again in the am just to be safe...and call the Dr. BB's are bigger and very sensitive, constipated (TMI), belly just full & bloated, emotional, crampy here and there, not much CM at all so that is why i thought for sure last week AF would show her ugly face. I honestly never ever knew this would be so hard.
> 
> DH has to do his #2 SA on Tue so I'm gonna call the dr to get in and get some answers. Hopefully we can put the big picture together. I have to have more dental work done 2maro from a bad botch job almost 2 weeks ago. UGH I'm not looking forward to it. So I have to try to watch the meds just encase. UGH.
> 
> Okkkk off to bed. :hug:

OMG, YOUR SOOOO PREGNANT... :test: :test: :test: You have ALL the classic symptoms of pregnancy girl... :happydance: :happydance: OMG Pee on a stick already... I'm SUPER Excited for YOU>>>TEST TEST TEST!!!
I sooo hate dentist GRRR, I definately feel ya on that... I had a botched up root canal, I had to go back more than I cared to and it hurts!!
Make sure you tell them your pregnant so that they don't do X Rays... 

I'm soooo happy for you hun... I just "know" your pregnant... Please keep me posted... I need some good news... 

I don't know what is going on with me, I had a weird so called period and last night my left leg was killing me, lower back ache and some cramps. I'm supposed to be OV soon and I've been bone dry down there and I always OV every month... :shrug::shrug: I think I'm gonna make an appointment to the dr tomorrow morning I need answers as well... Good Luck Hun... even though you don't need it... Take that test!! FX'd your :bfp: is NOW!! :hugs:


----------



## SmallBear

I'm right there with you, Wallflower -- 5 dpo and all. My right ovary feels like it's biting me. 

I've had cramps, nausea and a lingering headache, and I am aware that the last day or two that couldn't be from a bean, but it's not a usual situation for me. The persistant owie in my right o-hoe started this morning, though.

I started doing progesterone cream (lightly) two days ago, so that could have something to do with some of it. Anyone notice more cramping, etc., from that?

I actually thought I felt ovulation pain on both sides this time, and I've been taking baby aspirin, which the med reports say can "excite" your ovaries. 

We shall see. Fertility Friend says I ovulated on Feb. 9, but I'm thinking it could have been the day before.


----------



## HockeyMom

Hopin&Prayin said:


> HockeyMom said:
> 
> 
> HI sweets....How was everyones weekend? I hope everyone had fun!
> 
> Today marks my 6 mo anniversary w/DH...fitting for Vday huh? We had a nice lil overnight getaway which was much MUCH needed!
> 
> Well, I feel so fat it isn't funny...but again I've felt this way before so totally thinking it is hormones. Still no AF haven't tested again since last week. Just needed to walk away from it. I'll prob test again in the am just to be safe...and call the Dr. BB's are bigger and very sensitive, constipated (TMI), belly just full & bloated, emotional, crampy here and there, not much CM at all so that is why i thought for sure last week AF would show her ugly face. I honestly never ever knew this would be so hard.
> 
> DH has to do his #2 SA on Tue so I'm gonna call the dr to get in and get some answers. Hopefully we can put the big picture together. I have to have more dental work done 2maro from a bad botch job almost 2 weeks ago. UGH I'm not looking forward to it. So I have to try to watch the meds just encase. UGH.
> 
> Okkkk off to bed. :hug:
> 
> OMG, YOUR SOOOO PREGNANT... :test: :test: :test: You have ALL the classic symptoms of pregnancy girl... :happydance: :happydance: OMG Pee on a stick already... I'm SUPER Excited for YOU>>>TEST TEST TEST!!!
> I sooo hate dentist GRRR, I definately feel ya on that... I had a botched up root canal, I had to go back more than I cared to and it hurts!!
> Make sure you tell them your pregnant so that they don't do X Rays...
> 
> I'm soooo happy for you hun... I just "know" your pregnant... Please keep me posted... I need some good news...
> 
> I don't know what is going on with me, I had a weird so called period and last night my left leg was killing me, lower back ache and some cramps. I'm supposed to be OV soon and I've been bone dry down there and I always OV every month... :shrug::shrug: I think I'm gonna make an appointment to the dr tomorrow morning I need answers as well... Good Luck Hun... even though you don't need it... Take that test!! FX'd your :bfp: is NOW!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the support....but I will say that I did take another test $Tree and :bfn: (Took CBD before). DH dropped his goods off at the Dr today his second SA. Hopefully I can get into them soon. I left a message w/ them today. Still :af: I am fearful that it is hormonal! Trying my darnedest to be for sure...but only time will tell. I did tell the Dr. yesterday that I may be PG and he said he will be very careful. Not going under.

I'm still crossing my fingers for you girls! I hope we see some more :bfp: 
Hey "Hope" how was your V-day? I hope everyone had a great valentine's day!


----------



## Katie & Bump

Ohh my i've not been on BnB for 9 whole days!!

Well i've been doing opk's this month for the first time, according to my ticker i should be 5dpo...but low and behold just my luck i've obvioulsy not ov'd this cycle!! 
I've been using the clear blue digital ov tests...wish there was a cheaper alternative here as they are £25 for 7 test sticks 

Anyhow i've run out so back to the drawing bored of bding each day between now and af!! I've had no achey boobs or twinges yet either which isnt normal. Mayb i'll ov really late :(

HockeyMom any news? 

Rebecca really glad to hear everything is going well with you. I've always liked the idea of a home water birth, not sure i'd be brave enough tho! Ultrasounds can't hurt bubs can they??

Anything new with you hoping??

Welcome to the thread wallflower and smallbear fx'f for you both :) 

xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HockeyMom said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyMom said:
> 
> 
> HI sweets....How was everyones weekend? I hope everyone had fun!
> 
> Today marks my 6 mo anniversary w/DH...fitting for Vday huh? We had a nice lil overnight getaway which was much MUCH needed!
> 
> Well, I feel so fat it isn't funny...but again I've felt this way before so totally thinking it is hormones. Still no AF haven't tested again since last week. Just needed to walk away from it. I'll prob test again in the am just to be safe...and call the Dr. BB's are bigger and very sensitive, constipated (TMI), belly just full & bloated, emotional, crampy here and there, not much CM at all so that is why i thought for sure last week AF would show her ugly face. I honestly never ever knew this would be so hard.
> 
> DH has to do his #2 SA on Tue so I'm gonna call the dr to get in and get some answers. Hopefully we can put the big picture together. I have to have more dental work done 2maro from a bad botch job almost 2 weeks ago. UGH I'm not looking forward to it. So I have to try to watch the meds just encase. UGH.
> 
> Okkkk off to bed. :hug:
> 
> OMG, YOUR SOOOO PREGNANT... :test: :test: :test: You have ALL the classic symptoms of pregnancy girl... :happydance: :happydance: OMG Pee on a stick already... I'm SUPER Excited for YOU>>>TEST TEST TEST!!!
> I sooo hate dentist GRRR, I definately feel ya on that... I had a botched up root canal, I had to go back more than I cared to and it hurts!!
> Make sure you tell them your pregnant so that they don't do X Rays...
> 
> I'm soooo happy for you hun... I just "know" your pregnant... Please keep me posted... I need some good news...
> 
> I don't know what is going on with me, I had a weird so called period and last night my left leg was killing me, lower back ache and some cramps. I'm supposed to be OV soon and I've been bone dry down there and I always OV every month... :shrug::shrug: I think I'm gonna make an appointment to the dr tomorrow morning I need answers as well... Good Luck Hun... even though you don't need it... Take that test!! FX'd your :bfp: is NOW!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the support....but I will say that I did take another test $Tree and :bfn: (Took CBD before). DH dropped his goods off at the Dr today his second SA. Hopefully I can get into them soon. I left a message w/ them today. Still :af: I am fearful that it is hormonal! Trying my darnedest to be for sure...but only time will tell. I did tell the Dr. yesterday that I may be PG and he said he will be very careful. Not going under.
> 
> I'm still crossing my fingers for you girls! I hope we see some more :bfp:
> Hey "Hope" how was your V-day? I hope everyone had a great valentine's day!Click to expand...


Well Valentines Day did'nt happen, we did'nt get together till the next day, He did'nt get me anything, and I bought him and his son a 25.00 huge chocolate chip cookie that said Happy Valentines Day and that piece of shit did'nt get me notta, not even a flippin card or a rose??? We got together Tuesday and we had :sex: twice and he pulled out>>>WTF?? I don't know if he chickened out or what... Anyways I've dumped his sorry ass, he don't apparently want the same things I want and I've decided to move on.. He's selfish, controlling and insecure.. Don't need or want that in my life... So I told him Seee ya... I can't believe he's turned out to be a PIG like that, I"m shocked... Regardless I'm fine with everything now... Never know maybe a swimmer or two or three made it to my eggy in time... :haha: would'nt that be Great... :lol: Never know....

Whats the latest with you... You tested again and got a BFN?? I'd be pulling my hair out... Get a blood test done, that will tell all... Somethings not right... I'm crossing everything you get your :bfp: Keep me posted hun...


----------



## MrsK

Katie, no.. I don't think ultrasounds can actually hurt babies. My hubby is just overprotective, lol :) I've looked it up online, and though there are of course those who claim that it is harmful.. I'd say the chances are very, very low of an ultrasound doing anything at all to a developing baby. I mean, you'd have to stay far away from cell phones and microwaves, too, if you want to go overboard like that.. buuut.. well, I don't really try to convince him about the harmlessness of ultrasounds, as long as he's okay with getting a gender ultrasound :)


----------



## Workingon1

so im 5dpo and going crazy im constanly nauseous and my boobs hurt i have the blue road map and so tired,,...... ugh hate this 2ww


----------



## 2boysand1girl

I have a question. According to my period tracker I should have ovulated around July 21st or the 22nd. We had sex on the 14th and the 21st of this month. I started to feel painful cramps coming from my left ovary around the 18th all the way up to the 20th. Today I am either 6or7 DPO and I am having sharp lower back pains and mild cramping. I am not sure if the cramping is coming because of my back pains or if my back pains is coming because of my cramping all I do know is my back really hurts. Then last night I was extremely horny like I was ovulating again. Of course my boyfriend loved it lol. Can anyone tell me could these be symptoms or am I just losing my mind?? I have always tracked my period but this was the first month I did an ovulation test which I did one on Wednesday and it showed two lines then I did two that Thursday that showed two lines.


----------



## 2boysand1girl

I forgot to add the fact that I have been going to the restroom a lot these past two days at work. I am not trying to get my hopes up but I need to know.


----------



## HappyMedium

Congrats on your new baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lareina3606

I know this thread is old but iam 6dpo af due in 6 days since yesterday 5 dpo i been having pulling cramps that come and go not really painful but i can feel them. Today 6dpo and i been up since 3am stomach sick so nauseous burping and passing gas like crazy burps taste so gross and i feel like i have heart burn anyone else have those systems and get a bfp


----------



## Babycakes80

MrsK said:


> It's only been 5 dpo, but I could swear I'm feeling pregnant. Sore :holly:, aching back, twinges in lower abdominal area, nausea, headaches and "pressure"-like feeling on my head/ears.
> When I do a self-exam on the bbs, it feels like the glands inside are just different and more pronounced, but evenly so on both sides. Is that even possible??
> 
> I feel like I'm probably losing it and imagining things. I know it's way early. Almost 6 dpo, I guess, since it's just about midnight here, but still abnormally soon for symptoms, right?
> 
> It's driving me crazy, this tww! Can't sleep cos I keep thinking about it, so I figured a vent on here might help me calm down and think rationally. Ha.
> 
> I think I'll give in and poas in the morning. A :bfn: is better than wondering.


----------



## Babycakes80

So its been over 11 years since this post, hope all is well with everyone and that you all got your bfp and are enjoying your pre teenagers attitudes...lol. Im here because im experiencing the same symptoms today being 5-6 dpo. I have really sore bbs and i had cramping this morning upon waking up. this is out of the usual that is why i researched this and came across this post. I saw this post was also a good luck posts with all the ladies seeming to have received their bfps on this posts. Crossing my fingers since i was given hope today.


----------



## josephine3

Babycakes80 said:


> So its been over 11 years since this post, hope all is well with everyone and that you all got your bfp and are enjoying your pre teenagers attitudes...lol. Im here because im experiencing the same symptoms today being 5-6 dpo. I have really sore bbs and i had cramping this morning upon waking up. this is out of the usual that is why i researched this and came across this post. I saw this post was also a good luck posts with all the ladies seeming to have received their bfps on this posts. Crossing my fingers since i was given hope today.

Hey thanks for bringing this thread back to life!! I'm also feeling symptoms at 5dpo and this has made me feel a lil less crazy.. We were only ntnp this month tho and I thought we avoided ov time so not much chance.. Probly my brain playing tricks on me!


----------



## NightFlower

josephine3 said:


> Hey thanks for bringing this thread back to life!! I'm also feeling symptoms at 5dpo and this has made me feel a lil less crazy.. We were only ntnp this month tho and I thought we avoided ov time so not much chance.. Probly my brain playing tricks on me!

Have you taken a test yet?


----------



## josephine3

NightFlower said:


> Have you taken a test yet?

Negative so far at 9dpo


----------

